
Ask HN: Building a deep learning PC. Which GTX 1080 Ti has best Linux support? - natch
Let&#x27;s assume I have already decided on a 1080 Ti. The problem is, there are several vendors that have added on some pretty tempting tweaks such as great cooling and overclocking options. Some of these offer software for setting up the overclocking, shaping the fan response to temperature curve, and monitoring temperature and such. But as far as I can tell, most of the software is made for Windows. I won&#x27;t be running Windows.<p>Maybe I don&#x27;t need the software, I don&#x27;t know. But I&#x27;m just wondering what all the options are.<p>Does anyone know whether any of the handful of card makers have come out with Linux versions of their add on software? Or short of that, which vendors&#x27; cards work best with Linux? And since the 1080 Ti isn&#x27;t that old, anecdotal information about historic Linux support for previous generation cards (such as 1080) would also be helpful.<p>I think the drivers are already taken care of by Nvidia, so I&#x27;m not as worried about that part. My question is more about what additional things there might be to think about with respect to the choice of vendor for a Linux machine.<p>BTW I do not own a Windows license and do not desire to shell out for one, so booting into a Windows partition just to do tweaks is not my favorite option. I&#x27;m aware of it as an option, but am wondering what else people might suggest as far as the best choice of vendor.
======
phren0logy
I have a 1080 Founder's Edition, and have no had any problems. All of the
founder's edition cards are pretty much stock from NVidia reference design, so
no matter who you buy it from it's a pretty safe bet it will be well
supported.

